
Silicon Valley Myths Aside, Time Is on the Side of Aging Entrepreneurs - jaoued
https://www-wsj-com.cdn.ampproject.org/c/s/www.wsj.com/amp/articles/BL-CIOB-14372?responsive=y
======
Nicksil
Non-AMP URL:

[https://blogs.wsj.com/cio/2018/08/31/silicon-valley-myths-
as...](https://blogs.wsj.com/cio/2018/08/31/silicon-valley-myths-aside-time-
is-on-the-side-of-aging-entrepreneurs/)

